# New to old



## Danny Jansen (Sep 15, 2005)

Is there a stain or other way to make new wood look like old aged wood? Something in the back of this old mind tells me that there is, but I can't remember what it is.


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Seems like I read somewhere that if you take a jar and put vinegar in it, then add a piece of steel wool and let it sit for several days, it will make a rusty solution that ages wood when brushed on. Might want to google that just to make sure.


----------



## Danny Jansen (Sep 15, 2005)

Thanks.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Haven't looked, but wouldn't be surprised if you could find X number ways on "You-tube"


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

google"aging wood" and see what you get.
What kind of wood are you trying to age. aniline dyes mixed with denatured alcohol help getting a good base color, you can also get it that can be mixed with water .


----------



## cuzn dave (Nov 29, 2008)

If you want a total weathered barn wood look, you can sandblast or wire brush wheel and then stain with 2-3 different colors.
If it's oak just water will make anything steel bleed out black stains.

The recipe for the steel wool/vinegar is on youtube.


----------

